
Marissa Mayer is making Yahoo more, not less, bloated. Here's why - Libertatea
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-05/29/yahoo-expansion-explained
======
gotorazor
Different headline between the UK and the US version of the same article.

------
fakeer
It seems after the initial collective euphoria the good karma is subsiding and
people are are actually experiencing how the new Flickr page takes a month to
load or so.

